# 35g Planted Community & 55g Cycling Malawi



## Fraser (Dec 5, 2005)

My planted community tank:

















My cycling malawi tank with a few tetras, 1 pleco and 1 johanni:

















The light makes my new tank look really yellow in pics so I turned it off for the second, try imagine it looking between the two colours  I'll update this with pics when the fish go in tomorrow


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2005)

looking good!


----------



## Jonno (May 22, 2005)

very nice, especially like the corner tank is that ocean rock because i use to find that pain to clean when it got alage on but urs looks fab, well done 

- Jonno


----------



## micstarz (Oct 22, 2005)

thats malawi setup is neeeet! that looks like good substrate you got


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Looking good!!! You have three bettas in that 35?


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

nice tanks!


----------



## Fraser (Dec 5, 2005)

fishfreaks said:


> Looking good!!! You have three bettas in that 35?


A male and 2 females yes


----------



## Fraser (Dec 5, 2005)

A few more recent pics!


----------

